# Canadian Snowbirds Find Refuge in Their Mythical Miami



## RNCollins (Mar 21, 2021)

*Canadian Snowbirds Find Refuge in Their Mythical Miami*

By Dan Bilefsky / The New York Times / March 20, 2021









						Canadian Snowbirds Find Refuge in Their Mythical Miami (Published 2021)
					

In this retirement community celebrating all things Florida, Quebec snowbirds hunkered down this winter to ride out the pandemic.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

